

Implementing Multidimensional Arrays in JavaScript - 6a68
http://0fps.wordpress.com/2013/05/22/implementing-multidimensional-arrays-in-javascript/

======
hogu
sorry if this is obvious - Is this useable in the browser? I couldn't find
mention of this anywhere, But everything that is inolved (typed arrays) seem
like they should work client side.

thx.

~~~
33a
Yep! It should work in both settings. Just use browserify and you can stick it
in your project.

------
mdstaff
Did you consider any alternatives to numeric.js?

~~~
33a
I tried searching but didn't find much. If you have some good suggestions I'd
be happy to know about them.

